# MAC in Ireland?



## Tahti (Apr 19, 2010)

This may be a silly question, but I have no idea so I have to ask! ;O 
Being unemployed and sick of working jobs I dislike, as many on here my dream would be to work for MAC. I decided to go for it after being told by the Boston manager that I should be working there (eeeeee!!) but I'm not sure on how to apply in Ireland, seeing as there are no actual MAC stores, only counters in Brown Thomas.

Does anyone have an idea of how to go about it - do I wait until Brown Thomas posts a vacancy on their site, or should I go to the counter with my CV, or ask for an application or something?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## MissAlexisDDD (Apr 19, 2010)

I say just check out the counter and ask for an app! They can always keep it on hand or hire you as freelance. Plus, you're way talented, they'd be crazy to not hire you!


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Apr 19, 2010)

Estée Lauder Lauder >> Retail Vacancies >> M·A·C >> Search Results
I've had the same dream! here's the vacancy's at the moment I found in Ireland, it's got all the estee lauder companies on it!


----------



## LC (Apr 19, 2010)

girlfriend just go ask the counter manager! a spot like that probably won't show up on their site because i'm sure so many people are dying to get in there. ask for the app, fill it out right then and there, and hopefully youll get a call. go back every once in a while and ask about it


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Apr 19, 2010)

I agree with Baci. They know me by NAME at the BT mac counter in grafton st. and one of them goes to me 'why the hell arent you working here yet?!'

Basically I was told to drop in my CV and portfolios arent necessary but it looks better if you have one. Also, they hire extra staff around Christmas time. It would be cool to see you at a counter!

BTW, why arent there any MAC pro shops in Ireland? Its so frustrating! In BT's the Mac counter literally always has a queue out the door - LITERALLY! And its soooo busy - a freestanding store would be really beneficial and would do amazing business!


----------



## marquise (Apr 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Steel Magnolia* 

 
_ BTW, why arent there any MAC pro shops in Ireland? Its so frustrating! In BT's the Mac counter literally always has a queue out the door - LITERALLY! And its soooo busy - a freestanding store would be really beneficial and would do amazing business!_

 
I agree... They are definitely busy enough to have their own store. Plus, it would be great to be able to buy pro products here! 

I would definitely ask to see the counter manager and hand in your CV/portfolio - best of luck!


----------



## mizvolta (Apr 19, 2010)

I remember reading on your blog that you chat with MAC artists at the store. I'd say go and talk to them - if they know you, they might be very willing to offer you something!


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 22, 2010)

you are crazy talented, i would just show up and ask. it's their loss if they say no.


----------

